# What should I be expecting to gain?



## Bell192 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi, started my bulk diet around 3 weeks ago, a pt/bodybuilder I know made me out a 8 week plan starting at around 2700 calories and progressing up to 4700 calories, I started of at around 12st7lb and in the last 3 weeks I have went up to 13st2lb. Was expecting a little more to be honest or will the weight start to pile on more as the weeks go on, also when is best to weigh myself. Quick example of what i am eating.

meal1

70g oats

4 whole eggs

1 banana

meal 2

1 tin tuna

70g pasta

30g nut portion

meal3

1 chicken breast

70g rice

protein shake

75g berries

meal 4

steak/beef

2large potatoes

roast veg

meal 5

70g oats

caesin protein shake

30g nuts

75g berries

as the weeks go on the amounts of food get higher, also with all these meals I eat plenty of veg and different sauces in the rice and pasta. Also add that I'm 6ft2 and 20 years old, not sure what my macros is as I don't know how to work it out.


----------



## GS8 (Apr 13, 2012)

Personally, 9lb in 3 weeks seems like too much to me. No way it will all be muscle. For myself, I aim for 1lb a week weight gain - even then it won't be all muscle because packing on 52lbs of muscle in a year is not going to be possible. I try to lean bulk though to avoid a long period of cutting.

You might have weighed yourself at different times of the day though, which can effect the number on the scales. I weigh myself in the morning after using the toilet.

This is all based on what I have read though, I'm no expert.


----------



## Bell192 (Nov 6, 2012)

I suppose it is a fair bit I'm just expecting too much on a bulk. I have noticed size on which is the main thing, looking at that diet do you think it is clean enough, not really noticed much bf going on.


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

A clean bulk is usually adding about 1 lbs a week. Anymore than that your adding quick a bit of fat along with it..


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

6ft and you started out at 12 and half st? Don't give a f**k about lean bulking mate. Just keep doing what you're doing,putting the raw mass on. You're only 20. You've got years to refine your mass. Keep eating!


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

how longs a piece of string?

everybodys bodys are different, just waite and see


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Bell192 said:


> Hi, started my bulk diet around 3 weeks ago, a pt/bodybuilder I know made me out a 8 week plan starting at around 2700 calories and progressing up to 4700 calories, I started of at around 12st7lb and in the last 3 weeks I have went up to 13st2lb. Was expecting a little more to be honest or will the weight start to pile on more as the weeks go on, also when is best to weigh myself. Quick example of what i am eating.
> 
> meal1
> 
> ...


Im surprised you have put 9 lbs on in 3 weeks on that diet and would be more surprised if its muscle .... Are you using any gear or eating junk that you are not telling us about ? I would think a 9 lbs gain would be mostly fat or water or a combo of the 2 .....

non the less keep at it because at the rate you are going you could be 20 stone in the next 12 months lol


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

are people still under the illusion that its possible to bulk on 2 stone of muscle tissue over a period of weeks?


----------



## Bell192 (Nov 6, 2012)

The weight gain has slowed down abit as the weeks go on but it is still steady and more realistic compared to others, the first few weeks I was meby eating abit of junk food along with my diet which wouldent of helped. I was under abit of illusion of what a bulking diet would do but I see to be getting on ok now,I am upping the cals as the weeks go on too, started a course of mechabol which will help get a bit more size on.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

I've gone from 12st to 13.2 in 29 days, must be my black gene


----------



## Bell192 (Nov 6, 2012)

Yea usually have a cheat day but don't eat to bad still get decent proteins and carbs


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

goldenballs23 said:


> Bet your fast at running and rubbish at swimming though.


I'm hovis so I'm best of both


----------

